# TT needed for Fifth Gear TV Filming this Thursday



## sismithin (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Folks

I'm writing from the TV show Fifth Gear. We are filming a used car feature on Thursday 15th August in which we wish to feature a Mk1 Audi TT 2002-2003 reg.

We are filming in Coventry (West Midlands) from 8am until about 6pm with Johnny Smith.

I am looking for a generous owner who wouldn't mind having their car featured on the show. We are looking for a completely standard car if possible. Ideally somebody located less than 50miles of Coventry.

We can cover your fuel expenses for getting to and from, and lunch will also be provided.
Please note your car will not be driven on a track, raced or 'thrashed' in anyway, we do however film 60 minute driving sequence on nearby public roads.

If anyone is interested please e-mail me with a few details and your rough geographical location.
[email protected]
http://www.northonetv.com/
Please note if I receive a lot of e-mails I might not be able to reply to you all individually so apologies for this.

Thanks for all your help.
Cheers
Simon


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

I would be happy to oblige, but unfortunately I've got commitments this week.

I'm sure you'll get several offers from a few guys on here just rubbing their hands to get their pride and joy on TV.

However, this number pales into insignificance compared to the number of TT owners on here who would love to see the show on TV!!!

Can you please let us know when it will be aired so we can all tune in?

Thanks and good luck with finding a suitable vehicle,

Mike.


----------



## sismithin (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Mike

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunate your not available, TV filming is always last minute as things change at such short notice, so apologies for this.
Hopefully there is someone that would like to be involved and be there during the day or filming.

This episode will air on Discovery Channel in Spring 2014 as there is a new series airing soon, then a short break and then were back on.

Thanks for your help

All the best 
Simon


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Tempted to feature my very standard car


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Only me that's wondering why one of the fifth gear production crew wouldn't just contact the TTOC or whatever privately and ask for a car?? Instead they join a public forum and basically just post a wanted add......Something seems fishy to me about this


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Danny1 said:


> Only me that's wondering why one of the fifth gear production crew wouldn't just contact the TTOC or whatever privately and ask for a car?? Instead they join a public forum and basically just post a wanted add......Something seems fishy to me about this


TV production companies post on forums all the time for stuff like this. It's much easier than talking to owners clubs, etc. and reaches a wider audience.

North One TV is a real production company and they've worked on Fifth Gear for ages. They used to be called Chrysalis. I don't think there's anything suspicious about this.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Mines not standard, booo 

Sure you don't need one with the essential handling mods done to it to really show what a TT should handle like?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Only me that's wondering why one of the fifth gear production crew wouldn't just contact the TTOC or whatever privately and ask for a car?? Instead they join a public forum and basically just post a wanted add......Something seems fishy to me about this
> ...


Fair enough, just havnt witnessed it before


----------



## sismithin (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Danny

Spandex hit the nail on the head, we find from many years posting on forums give us a much quicker and wider search. From experience speaking to third party owners club admins can take up time and doesn't always yield the best response. I understand in some circumstances it might seem a little odd though 

If still in doubt please do a quick Google of my name and Fifth Gear and you find a wealth of info.
If anyone wants to confirm please call North One TV's Birmingham office and ask to speak to someone from Fifth Gear and I'm sure you'll get through to me.

I hope this helps to put peoples minds at rest that we are indeed genuinely searching for a TT to film on Thursday (15th)

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not available on Thursday but I've done something like this before. My car was on the Used Car Roadshow and that came about in exactly the same way - someone from the production company posted here asking for a volunteer. It was an interesting enough experience though there was quite a lot of hanging around. Certainly don't plan to be doing anything else during your day. Perhaps it's fun to see your car on the TV but I couldn't say - I've never seen the programme that my car was in!

If you happen to be free in the middle of the week and near enough to them then give it a try - it's something a little outside the ordinary that not everyone gets to do.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine is nearly a standard qs if you squint...cough cough...  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

Sorry cant help with the car - but i will echo the OP comments about using forums directly to borrow typical cars / bikes.

I often lend some of my bikes to PB and BiKE magazine for features, shoot outs and so on. have had some fantastic days at bruntinthorpe thrashing the bikes.


----------



## sismithin (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry all just wanted to clarify also we are looking for a convertible only.
If anyone has a suitable one located a few more miles away and doesn't mind the drive we can put you up in a Hotel Wednesday evening and of course cover your petrol bill.

Cheers


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

sismithin said:


> Sorry all just wanted to clarify also we are looking for a *convertible only.*
> If anyone has a suitable one located a few more miles away and doesn't mind the drive we can put you up in a Hotel Wednesday evening and of course cover your petrol bill.
> 
> Cheers


You'd be better off asking on the vw beetle forum then [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Whom ever provides there TT should require the producers to sign a contract saying "they" will not refer to the TT as a hairdresser's car nor use the term "hairdresser" at any time during the production.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

tonksy26 said:


> sismithin said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry all just wanted to clarify also we are looking for a *convertible only.*
> ...


How come? :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Be nice to know what the format of the feature will be and a pity your not looking for something with a little more to offer..
Steve


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

With it being Johnny Smith I'd guess it would be about cheap prestige / sporty convertibles


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Shame mine is a coup as only 10 miles away :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't you film in 2 weeks?

I have a 02 Moro blue roadster near standard with only a few minor mods.










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

Emailed

2001, Convertible, Standard


----------



## ShaunFlucker (Jul 26, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mine is nearly a standard qs if you squint...cough cough...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.


That thing is lovely man.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mine is nearly a standard qs if you squint...cough cough...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> ...


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

if they are testing budget soft top sports cars you know they are going to have the mx5 (not really performance) probably a s2000 and a boxer and the tt will be getting slated on everything apart from the interior


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

spaceplace said:


> if they are testing budget soft top sports cars you know they are going to have the mx5 (not really performance) probably a s2000 and a boxer and the tt will be getting slated on everything apart from the interior


Slate all they like, I'd still have a TT over any of them 

Regards to Damiens' rather pretty qs, can't help but see the black pug RCZ in the background, no they never copied the TT, never lol. How can you take a beautiful design classic like the mk1 TT, change it ever so slightly, stick a Peugeot badge on it and end up with a dogs dinner is beyond me. Ugly ugly looking car!


----------



## sismithin (Aug 13, 2013)

spaceplace said:


> if they are testing budget soft top sports cars you know they are going to have the mx5 (not really performance) probably a s2000 and a boxer and the tt will be getting slated on everything apart from the interior


The segment we are filming for runs in every show, its where we select the top three used cars money can buy as a contrast to our 100k plus super cars. There is no slating or comparing, just 3 viable options people should look into representing three different price brackets..it's all completely positive don't worry.

Also I have had a couple of people private message me but for some reason I am unable to reply, please can you e-mail on [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you sorted for this or do you still need someone ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## knickers (May 23, 2011)

HI

I have a kingfisher blue roadster, no mods at all but she's from 2001 - any good for you?

Low mileage and baseball leather interior!

I live in Bromsgrove, and I'm off tomorrow if that suits 

Nicki


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

knickers said:


> HI
> 
> I have a kingfisher blue roadster, no mods at all but she's from 2001 - any good for you?
> 
> ...


I'd email them directly, seeing as time is short.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2012)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Mine is nearly a standard qs if you squint...cough cough...  :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Love the pic Damien.....looking mint


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

knickers said:


> HI
> 
> I have a kingfisher blue roadster, no mods at all but she's from 2001 - any good for you?
> 
> ...


Kingfisher roadster with baseball - that would be a very nice example of a TT on TV  hope they get you in ..


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys, just thought I'd let you know I am at the Fifth Gear filming today, and thought I'd share a few snaps - EDIT - no pics allowed to be shared until it airs. Sorry folks


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

what the hell they have a tvr there? lol


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

lukeromeril said:


> Hey guys, just thought I'd let you know I am at the Fifth Gear filming today, and thought I'd share *a few snaps,*


I can only see one snap


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

anthony_839 said:


> what the hell they have a tvr there? lol


As the OP said, they have three cars from different price brackets, showing the best of each bracket. It's not supposed to be a comparison of three similar cars.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

yyeeee lets see some more snaps ! are they actually comparing the tvr to the tt completely different cars mun


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

So they went with a slightly modified example in the end. Really like Luke's car, it will certainly be doing the TT badge justice.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent, need more pics !


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Jonny smith going over the engine bay


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

TT, Tvr and Alpha


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

When is this being aired?


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

I took a few with my phone, but most with my camera. EDIT - we are not allowed to share the pics until it airs, so I will have to hold back on them


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

I believe airing in early 2014. I'll get the date and post it


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a TT but a nice alpha being featured as well


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Got me thinking about rent-a-ramp places ..
Thread started ..


----------



## Trig (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd have the TVR from that group, I expect the TT is more in my price range though :lol:


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Now featuring tvr


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Great experience for you! Hope you're having fun!


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Car looks great


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I got asked on Facebook on Tuesday If I could go to this, but as I'm working today I couldn't, was gutted but glad someone was able to go from on here 8) hope your enjoying it


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

It's been absolutely awesome, the team have been very complimentary of the TT. It has been threatening to rain, but it held off. Just a short bit more filming then heading home. Can't wait to see this go out on tv


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi lukeromeril, Congratulations & pleased to see you weren't one of the numerous pointless post on this thread.  
Hoggy.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi lukeromeril, Congratulations & pleased to see you weren't one of the numerous pointless post on this thread.
> Hoggy.


.

this post is full of pointy'ness


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

That was a great day. The crew making the show are great, really nice people. Jonny is a fountain of knowledge of cars, as were the other guys that brought their cars. It was cool to watch them talk about the TT in such a positive way, highlighting the issues to look for when buying, such as the dashpod, but fundamentally classing it as THE car to buy within the price range. Its not often you get to do something like this, and as a car enthusiast it was just awesome. Watching them rig the cameras to the car for the driving shots, setting up camera angles, rigging a mic to record the exhaust while driving, all good stuff. The spot they filmed it was called Ramp and Wrench in Coventry. Its one of those places you can rent a ramp and tools to work on your car or bike, I wish there was a place like that near here, I would live there.

Right, long day, time for food!


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Whens it going out on tv?

Kit


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Spring 2014 series. they are clearly getting all the material filmed in advance. They said they would let me know when it airs, so i will ass that on as soon as i know.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

This is how my car looked on the day...


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

sismithin said:


> Sorry all just wanted to clarify also we are looking for a convertible only.
> If anyone has a suitable one located a few more miles away and doesn't mind the drive we can put you up in a Hotel Wednesday evening and of course cover your petrol bill.
> 
> Cheers


Just for the roadsters only. Told you peeps they are better :lol:


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

lukeromeril said:


> This is how my car looked on the day...


Beautiful car mate, can't wait to get mine on the road [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

smithtt said:


> sismithin said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry all just wanted to clarify also we are looking for a convertible only.
> ...


+1


----------



## arichmond64 (Dec 1, 2011)

I've just seen this episode.

They basically tried to say your car was worth £3,000, I'd say it's worth abit more than that!


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

What channel? Any repeat?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Wheels look terrible.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Car looked nice, 1810kgs though? Seriously?

I didnt think they were that heavy- thats audi s4 weight...


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Fifth gear, known for their scrupulous research and commitment to accuracy.

They are advising people to buy a V6 TT for 3 grand, that weight nearly two tons, and has crap handling.

Still, it's all grist to the mill and might attract people to the car, nevertheless


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

temporarychicken said:


> Still, it's all grist to the mill and might attract people to the car, nevertheless


What sort of people though.....

J
xx


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

We'll take anybody! We are desperate for new members here...!

In all seriousness this is one of the biggest car forums in the world, contribution-wise, and I strongly suspect that we already have more members accounts on this forum than there were TTs exported into the UK in the first place!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lets just hope we dont get infected with Chav.....lol

J
xx


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I wondered what happened with this & now I know lol


----------



## mrspot (Mar 8, 2014)

3k for a 2005 3.2......point me in the right direction!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Im going to have send £3250 into fifth gear. Ask them to pick up a mint 2005 v6 TTc for me. 
They can even keep the change :lol: :lol:

Things that can go wrong.

Mentions water pump, cost £130 inc labour.

Doesnt mention the potential problem with the mechatronic unit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## coggers225 (Jan 5, 2014)

The TVR sounds awesome. Not exactly practical for a daily drive like my TT, but what a noise!

Alfa... Meh.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

brian1978 said:


> Im going to have send £3250 into fifth gear. Ask them to pick up a mint 2005 v6 TTc for me.
> They can even keep the change :lol: :lol:
> 
> Things that can go wrong.
> ...


Yep. Cutting edge, factual reporting as usual. Told you absolutely zip about the car and £3k for an 05 plate!! Really. What sort of mileage, service history did that have? Perhaps the DSG had already failed and he was actually reporting from the back of an AA flatbed heading to a dealership therefore reflecting the price. Also interesting that he mentioned dashpod (pixel) faults on the TVR, but not on the Audi which even got a mention on BBC's Watchdog for Christ sake. What a Knob.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello, the episode featured my car. I haven't been on here for a while, as before it aired, i got a new job. I used to do the photoshop editing for mods on here as i hated my job, but the new job keeps me insanely busy, I haven't had time in the last year. I also went from driving the TT to work to getting the train, so sadly the TT hasn't got much use lately.

The filming was a good laugh, everyone was great, and in-between filming, we basically talked cars with Jonny Smith all day. I have a video clip of him saying "...and they can be had for as low as 3 thousand pounds.... but not that one, or that one, or any of these...."

Apologies to the member that disliked my wheels, I really like the gunmetal Audi style rotors. The milage is 91,000, and it has a full service history, with both Audi, and more recently a service with a local independent. Any unlike some I looked at, everything works.

And just incase anyone was interested, the car will be for sale in the very near future. I love it to bits but we are saving for a new house, and the car gets used too rarely to warrant having it. Ill be sad to see it go. And regarding the wheels, I have had the original 3.2 wheels refurbished, and will be back on the car when it goes up for sale. They were the only mod I made, so it is totally original, metallic black with black leather. My other half bought a new Scirocco, so I am not totally out of the VAG camp.

The 3.2 may be a heavy, but I have never had any issue with it, and the sound you get when you plant your right foot is just superb.


----------



## m0rph_TTR (Jan 4, 2015)

is it just me or does that last pic look like your doing something rather wrong!


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

m0rph_TTR said:


> is it just me or does that last pic look like your doing something rather wrong!


 :lol:

Thats how you get in to show business...


----------

